
A 310-Mile Coral Reef Corridor in the Gulf of Mexico - DoreenMichele
https://earther.gizmodo.com/scientists-just-discovered-a-310-mile-coral-reef-corrid-1836607328
======
epiphanitus
Coral reefs are amazing things to behold. There all sorts of animals that defy
your imagination, including fish of all shapes and sizes, there's coral
everywhere, and EVERYTHING is alive. And if you don't want to go to the
trouble/expense of learning scuba, just rent or buy a snorkel.

If you haven't been to one before, I highly recommend you add it to your
bucket list, and go ASAP. The reefs are taking a real beating from pollution
and rising sea temperatures and time isn't on your side. If you visit one, you
will see what I mean.

It may not be easy to find a reef that is still flourishing. If you want to
find one, do a little research online beforehand. I suspect the best reefs to
visit will be the ones which are getting an influx of cold water, since they
are somewhat insulated from rising sea temperatures.

